
Evaluating yourself as a Product Manager - ceekay
https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/how-to-measure-yourself-as-a-product-manager-1d920aaf0d33#.3h8ddr6qg
======
NAHWheatCracker
I'm a developer and I've only worked with 2 people whose job title was
"product manager" (both at the same company).

They didn't seem to have the any stake in building and inspiring teams. I
don't think the product managers were involved in hiring at all. They were
always remote and traveling so they weren't in communication enough to inspire
anything.

The team was given vague goals by the CEO, but the product managers
prioritized work on their own pet projects. In the end, the message about what
we were doing was confused.

Is this typical? What should I expect from product management?

~~~
ceekay
It's not typical.. here's what you should expect from PM: \- Align with the
CEO / business goals and prioritize accordingly. Every feature should map to a
top level business theme you're trying to accomplish. \- They may not be
involved in hiring, but they should provide clarity on the product side and
inspire the team on company vision and how it positively impacts users and
customers. \- As an engineer you can / should ask questions and hold them
accountable.. "what are our filters for selecting features?", "why are we
building this feature and how does it map to our business goals?", etc.

